# Woodman carbon seatposts



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got some nice Woodman carbon seatposts.
so far just the 31,6 size

31,6/350mm: 132g
31,6/400mm: 141g

so shortening them by 10mm saves ca. 2g

I had the same seatpost labeled with Token on my previous Winterbike
27,2/320mm: 116g


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Fantastic weight. How well does the clamp treat seat rails?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

dinoadventures said:


> Fantastic weight. How well does the clamp treat seat rails?


The clamp is the same style as many others: KCNC, New Ultimate, etcetc...i never had any trouble with them.


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

It's light and lenght 350mm suits perfect for my bike.
I just need little more confidence with that clamp, before I can put it to my bike.

Logo is ugly as hell! Luckily colors are same than in my bike. Is that logo below clearcoat?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

FasterThanLight said:


> It's light and lenght 350mm suits perfect for my bike.
> I just need little more confidence with that clamp, before I can put it to my bike.
> 
> Logo is ugly as hell! Luckily colors are same than in my bike. Is that logo below clearcoat?


yes - the logo is under clearcoat.But as you can see above i also got rid of the ugly red+white Token logo on my bike. all you need is some emery cloth and a spray can with laquer to finish the job. it's done in 10 minues.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't want to say anything negative about a product that I personally have not tried, but this looks just like the M2racer seatpost I had. (it weighed about 90 or 100 grams for a roadie length).

It kept slipping down and when I tried to tighten it, it crushed at the clamp area... this was on my ROAD BIKE. Knowing what I know now, I would NOT skimp on a seatpost for a MT bike!... and I'm a weight weenie!

BE CAREFUL ON WEIGHT SAVINGS HERE...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bs!!*



CactusJackSlade said:


> I don't want to say anything negative about a product that I personally have not tried, but this looks just like the M2racer seatpost I had. (it weighed about 90 or 100 grams for a roadie length).
> 
> It kept slipping down and when I tried to tighten it, it crushed at the clamp area... this was on my ROAD BIKE. Knowing what I know now, I would NOT skimp on a seatpost for a MT bike!... and I'm a weight weenie!
> 
> BE CAREFUL ON WEIGHT SAVINGS HERE...


It seems the M2Racer was simply too thin and weak.This has nothing in common with the seatposts here.

And i also assume you didn't use any carbon-mounting paste which is mandatory for such ultralight carbon seatposts anyway. Those pastes allow MUCH lower torque on clamping bolts without having the setposts slipping.

With these Woodmans we are looking at a tube which weighs about 50% more...this added weight is hidden in a fatter diameter tube whch is far more resistant. You can get the Woodmans at 400mm lengt and ready for MTB use !!


----------



## Ride_2_Fast (Jan 15, 2006)

*Another Woodman- Post EL @132g - What you think?*

Here is another post by Woodman- Alu but pretty scary light.
Not that I would not like to save 100g over my Thomson...

Considering the Thomson in the same size is about 210g makes me wonder if post this light can be trusted to last.
Personally I think not. I have even seen circular indentation into Thomson post from too much clamping power. It did not seem to affect the post though (or bend).

But with this post (Woodman at 132g) I would be affraid of both- indentation and tube being prone to bending...

Any experience with these posts or opinions....

Ebay Item: 200295786578

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOOdman-POST-EL...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Great post, but I really wish they go with a different clamp style. That style way sucks and slips and bends rails. I love my KCNC post, but I've slipped rails endless, bend my Ti rails, and then finally broke some Ti rails on my SLR saddle. 
They need a bottom carrier like Thomson, and the rest of the post design would be really solid.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

If you have Thomson post, you always can use bottom carrier from it  Too bad Thomson doesn't sell spares like KCNC does.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

rensho said:


> Great post, but I really wish they go with a different clamp style. That style way sucks and slips and bends rails. I love my KCNC post, but I've slipped rails endless, bend my Ti rails, and then finally broke some Ti rails on my SLR saddle.
> They need a bottom carrier like Thomson, and the rest of the post design would be really solid.


I could not agree more.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Stalk said:


> If you have Thomson post, you always can use bottom carrier from it  Too bad Thomson doesn't sell spares like KCNC does.


Thomson spare parts can be found here:

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...en=CTGY&Store_Code=AVT&Category_Code=TH_PARTS

Thomson bolt and barrel in titanium can be found here:

http://torontocycles.com/Selling/Titanium.html
(left hand side 1/4 down the page)


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Nice find, and it's reasonably cheap too: $13 for upper and lower craddle.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

should have gone this route... just got a KCNC that came in at 152g (31.6, 250mm)


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

It's unfortunate that my being 200lbs limits my seatpost choices greatly.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*clamping style...*

sorry guys - but almost all lightweight setpostst have this style of clamping. it is pretty much standard these days and the only problem is overthightening the bolts. if you keep the torque reasonable there is no problem at all.

Schmolke
AX-Lightness
Heylight
New Ultimate
...


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

Can I use that Thomson bottom carrier with Woodman seatpost?
If yes, do I then need longer bolts also?
Are those Thomson bolts correct ones?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Weight limit: 110 Kilos / 242 lbs !!*

I just got confirmation that the riders weight limit is a huge 110 Kilos / 242 lbs!

I was asking Woodman direct and i'm really impressed by this. They say they passed easily the standard EN Test which requires 100'000 cycles at 110 kilos weight. Their own standard though is much higher at 400'000 cycles which they successfully did - wow!

I remain a bit sceptical as 110 Kilos is a static weight while a rider bouncing onto the saddle can easily bring more than his own weight....i will further investigate on this topic.


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice pic! I'm more worried abot rails of saddle.
That's why I'm asking about Thompson "lower clamp" or bottom carrier, what ever.



Bye the way, can you get size 27,2? I need one for my roadbike.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Weight limit...*

ok - i just got some answers from Woodman:
I was asking:
I still have a question about the rider weight limit:110 kilo is a static weight.

" Actually not static, but dynamic as you can see this weight it apply and removed periodically in order to reach the 100,000 cycles of the EN standard.
But a 110 kilo rider bouncing on the seat will easily be heavier than 110 Kilos.
- agree, this would bring us to the maximum weight that would make the seatpost break. we never tested that and no standard ever consider this data for it has actually little use but mostly very difficult to value. what would be the impact force needed for a 60 KG rider to reach this weight? How do you make sure it is never reached? How do you know when is it reached?

The EN test I sent you is the one that any seatpost should pass (100,000 cycle) to be sold within the EU. As far as I know nobody ever really wonder the weight limit on a cheap seatpost, that supposedly passed the same test. Now of course all this is based on "proper use" and a dirt jumper that would land on a Carbo EL would probably break it, but so would he break most seatpost on the market. the question is would he break a Carbo EL easier? well, probably not. Carbo EL rate the same than a SL seat post at about 3 to 4 time the EN standard before breaking. by the way 400,000 cycle is like jumping up and down the saddle during a week 24 hours a days without stopping, quite a ride!"

So what is the REAL rider weight limit on these seatposts? 110 kilo seems very high.

"100KG for a rider is no problem, 70KG for a jumper might be a problem, as i said it is all about proper use. now the Carbo EL has a better fatigue resistance so it the one I would recommend to a heavier rider."


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone know where the Carbon EL can be purchased in North America.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMNI-Racer-Carb...yZ106952QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Woodman seatpost testing*

When asked again about how testing was done i got this video:





Pretty impressive to see the amount of force applied and the amount the seatposts bend under the load....wow.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*No logo...*

I just spent 5 minutes in my basement: no logo anymore!

All that's needed is grade 600 sandpaper and some spray laquer.It really didn't take me more than 5 minutes.

While replacing the post on my Scale i realized the KCNC clamping parts are 2g lighter---->31,6/350= 130g:thumbsup:


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

It's heavier (175g for 27.2x350) but I like the clamp design on the Saso better. I think the lower clamping surface on the Woodman, KCNC, etc. is too small. I just got a Saso on Ebay for $75 + shipping using "best offer". Will match my Saso rigid fork nicely


----------



## digit3 (May 19, 2007)

My 27.2 EL is 117g 350mm


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

digit3 said:


> My 27.2 EL is 117g 350mm


Correct-there's no comparison between the Saso and these Woodmans.They are about 50g lighter...that's another league!


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

nino said:


> Correct-there's no comparison between the Saso and these Woodmans.They are about 50g lighter...that's another league!


I guess you're right... 50 grams is a lot in weenieville 

How much more does the Woodman weigh with a Thomson clamp?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nino said:


> Correct-there's no comparison between the Saso and these Woodmans.They are about 50g lighter...that's another league!


ROTFL ok another league...

you can always get the carriers and the clamps from the superstar seatpost

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=37&products_id=102










24,99GBP would be realively cheap for a better carbon plate and titanium clamps.

I might get another superstar seatpost...


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Another option: SL plus at 27.2 X 400










Only cost $40, but I don't really trust the clamp....


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

hey 
Where is the cheapest place to buy a Woodman carbo EL seatpost in Europe in 31.6 and 350mm length? 
Are there any other woodman clones like token or other with the same weight?


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

nino said:


> I just spent 5 minutes in my basement: no logo anymore!
> 
> All that's needed is grade 600 sandpaper and some spray laquer.It really didn't take me more than 5 minutes.
> 
> While replacing the post on my Scale i realized the KCNC clamping parts are 2g lighter---->31,6/350= 130g:thumbsup:


Nino - what kind of spacer are you using for your Scale? I was hoping to find some nice light carbon spacer....


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ericsan256 said:


> Nino - what kind of spacer are you using for your Scale? I was hoping to find some nice light carbon spacer....


I am using a Extralite reduction shim.
But i will get one of theose superlight 34,9 mcfk seatposts just these days. I got a great offer that i couldn't refuse.

For carbon shims there's still BTP in germany offering them:
http://b-t-p.de/B-T-P_Team/b-t-p_team1.html


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

nino said:


> I am using a Extralite reduction shim.
> But i will get one of theose superlight 34,9 mcfk seatposts just these days. I got a great offer that i couldn't refuse.


MCFK seatpost? Website says over $400 - wow. I hope you got a really good deal....


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

rensho said:


> Great post, but I really wish they go with a different clamp style. That style way sucks and slips and bends rails. I love my KCNC post, but I've slipped rails endless, bend my Ti rails, and then finally broke some Ti rails on my SLR saddle.
> They need a bottom carrier like Thomson, and the rest of the post design would be really solid.


SO, I have had my Woodman post for a couple/few weeks now. I installed my saddle, and torques the bolts to the correct specifications. A couple times I have noticed the "peg" that goes through the post slipped back. So instead of being centered, the front bolt is (almost) touching the seatpost.

Then while racing yesterday, My seat came out. It was during a unintentional dismount, but I am thinking it may have been caused by the slipping again.

Should I keep the "peg" push back as it tends to do, and just move my saddle forward, or is there something else I should try? Keeping it centered allows me to get a torque wrench on both bolts, while pushed back doesn't leave enough room to get in there.

I really don't want to spend another 5+ miles standing.


----------



## Anvil77 (Aug 10, 2011)

Owners woodman carbo EL *350 mm*:
Can you tell me, What length from top to maximum insert line is Carbo EL seatpost 30.9 x 350mm ?


----------



## jwh9 (Aug 10, 2008)

I use a woodman 27.2x400 Carbo EL post on my light bike and I weigh nearly 200lbs.

While I did blow the stock carbon half round out slipping off a pedal after 6mos.. I replaced it with an old cnc control tech h/r and I've never had problem since. Its been fine for the past 2 years.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Anvil77 said:


> Owners woodman carbo EL *350 mm*:
> Can you tell me, What length from top to maximum insert line is Carbo EL seatpost 30.9 x 350mm ?


This is what I received when I emailed them:

For Carbo EL 27.2/350mm:
From bottom to minimum insert line is 90mm.
From bottom to maximum insert line is 175mm.
So you have 85mm clamping area.


----------

